# Think Tank > Austrian Economics / Economic Theory >  Mises Academy

## awake

Mises.org is having a logo contest for the new online academy...

What do you all think of this?



2nd try


3

----------


## BuddyRey

Wow!  You actually made me want to study there, and I'm not even into economics.

----------


## low preference guy

impressive

----------


## Dreamofunity

Very impressive work, and I understand what you were striving towards, and to that you nailed it.

However, the crown and swords kind of come across as against their overall message, but I get it goes with the whole seal/coat of arms theme.

----------


## wormyguy

Beautiful work.  I'd be surprised if this doesn't blow the other entries out of the water.




> Very impressive work, and I understand what you were striving towards, and to that you nailed it.
> 
> However, the crown and swords kind of come across as against their overall message, but I get it goes with the whole seal/coat of arms theme.


Perhaps a Phrygian cap might be more appropriate?

----------


## cajuncocoa

I like it!!  Good work.

----------


## Brian4Liberty

Secret Free-mason symbols.

----------


## Knightskye

Does it need the swords and the crown?

----------


## awake

I have 2 days... I was trying to convey the defense aspect of gold. I can change it up, this is why I have posted it , to get ideas. Maybe scales...?

----------


## Vessol

Perhaps instead of a crown at the top, have a gold scale?

I think it's awesome.

----------


## Pauls' Revere

Nice work but I would like a symbol of commerce of some sort rather than swords.

Mercury the God of commerce and speed.
http://images.search.yahoo.com/image...sigb=12qsqjc50

If your into that.

----------


## awake

Better?

----------


## Vessol

Much. It looks less than a coat of arms and more like a prestigious emblem. That one is awesome. The coloring is my favorite part.

----------


## BuddyRey

Beautiful!  The only thing I might add is a porcupine, but that's a little bit "out there" and could easily come off as cartoonish.  I think your logo is perfectly compatible with the weight and seriousness of the organization it represents.  Excellent work!

----------


## ClayTrainor

Awesome work!

----------


## Knightskye

Fantastic.

----------


## Fox McCloud

I like the top one more, but I'm not sure if swords are appropriate or not.

----------


## low preference guy

..

----------


## Dreamofunity

> I like the top one more, but I'm not sure if swords are appropriate or not.


I feel like the second one is missing an accent piece where the swords were, but I still don't know if they'd be appropriate, or what should go there instead.

Can you submit multiple entries? :P

----------


## Fox McCloud

> I feel like the second one is missing an accent piece where the swords were, but I still don't know if they'd be appropriate, or what should go there instead.
> 
> Can you submit multiple entries? :P


agreed; I also don't like the hands; to be it's a bit ambiguous. I realize it represents commerce, but you have to stop and think about it for a few seconds before you realize what it is.

----------


## keh10

I definitely like the second one. Good luck, awake!

----------


## nayjevin

>

----------


## youngbuck

Damn!  Nice work!

----------


## awake

I think I can submit more than one. Those who think it needs to be different please try and describe it so I can try it.

----------


## erowe1

The 2nd one is great. And I disagree with those who think the purpose of the hands is unclear. I think it's completely clear.

----------


## low preference guy

> The 2nd one is great. And *I disagree with those who think the purpose of the hands is unclear. I think it's completely clear*.


+1

----------


## awake

Here are the three I am sending...

----------


## low preference guy

i wonder how would the second image look if you remove its crown.

----------


## awake



----------


## TheDriver

> 


Do you do graphics for hire?

----------


## low preference guy

^ that's my personal favorite. maybe it can be improved even more by giving the hands more prominence than those red leaves... but i don't know how exactly go about doing that. in any case, i'd submit it as is. it looks good.

----------


## awake

I have never tried to be hired for my talent. But I would not turn down any offers...lol.

----------


## Dreamofunity

And your avatar is made by you as well right?

You're extremely talented. What program(s) do you use?

----------


## JCF

Awake are you on deviant art? You should publish your work and get noticed. It's a nice website for artists.

----------


## awake

> And your avatar is made by you as well right?
> 
> You're extremely talented. What program(s) do you use?


My avatar is a 3d model of Mises in Zbrush.

----------


## Vessol

I always thought your avatar looked more like Robert Heinlein,

----------


## awake

> I always thought your avatar looked more like Robert Heinlein,


lol... it is a work in progress...

----------


## awake

Oh, I just looked , I have more time, the deadline is October 31....duh.

----------

